# Do I look like a Monchichi Doll?



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Do i weally wook wike a Monchichi Doll? Mommy makes fun of me and says I do. Mommy says, it's okay and dat you aw wubbed your monchichics. What do you fink? Mommy says, the resemblance is uncanny. I disagwee.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (SuziMalteselover @ Jan 26 2010, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877693


> Do i weally wook wike a Monchichi Doll? Mommy makes fun of me and says I do. Mommy says, it's okay and dat you aw wubbed your monchichics. What do you fink? Mommy says, the resemblance is uncanny. I disagwee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

that is so funny...quite the resemblance! everyone wants to have a dollface these days, though, so it's a good thing, right? :thumbsup:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww...Josey you're way cuter than a Monchichi! :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Awww...Josey ur mummys just being mean :smrofl: (honestlly ur much cuter!! :heart: :heart: )


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOOOL 

awwh Josey :wub: :wub: :wub: just look at those eyes of yours and that very cute face that always makes me wanna go through my laptop screen to shower it with kisses...Snowy & Crystal say that this Monchichi is a Josey-wanna be ... no Monchichi doll can look as cute as Josey


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

:smrofl: 

Aw Josey...you're such a pretty baby. There might be some resemblances but you're much much cuter!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL!!! i love it. josey is sooo adorable. love her face :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh.. :wub: :wub: :wub: 
What a sweet face.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey, I loved Monchichi dolls!!! You are as cute as they are, such a darling, sweet, innocent face you have!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

You look like a cute little chocolate treat to me. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :wub:


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

OMG...I love Josey's face and I love Monchichi's too.
What a doll :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll take one of each!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL!!! Josey is a living Monchichi!! Oh so cute and cuddly!! I am in love with her little face! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Josey, you are a DOLL....a REAL doll!!! :smootch: I could kiss that little smooched face of yours!!!!


----------

